# first boudoir photos....



## pdxphoto (Dec 28, 2009)

A friend wanted a special present for her man for the holidays so we rented a motel room, got a bottle of wine and gave it a go..... 

The selective color ones are her idea, not mine. Funny how some people just love it.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

Really HUGE photos.....

Actually I like the split tone of the last one.

The first two, coming from a woman, I wouldn't be in love with, but I would like them if that makes any sense....

The first two has some lost details, IMO. I'm always suspect of BW because it screams WB is all messed up.

Don't be afraid to do some touching up, especially on this kind of thing. These ladies are often going for "Playboy" kind of stuff which is generally retouched to hell and back. You don't have to go crazy but maybe eliminate via the patch tool the little fold in her belly and touch up the bruises here and there.

Overall, good eye and good posing. Nice use of window light. I think you did good especially for a first timer.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 28, 2009)

I liked the third one. The others were too big and blurred, the WB seemed really off and everything seemed grainy.


----------



## pdxphoto (Dec 28, 2009)

the first ones are BW only because we weren't staying at the Ritz here, the background, the curtains, chair etc were all hideous shades of burnt orange and olive...not so nice. I didn't realize they'd come up so big... what is a better way to post photos?


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Pdxphoto,
A good way to upload is here on the site, or as I do, offsite at a place like Photobucket.  It will resize your photo for you.

Personally, I would have liked to have seen skintones.  The first two images are very bright, and I think it would have been better in color.

Don't worry about the funky colors.  Those can be changed in moments.  To me, a boudior needs to be "warm".  Black in white is a bit cold for boudior I think.

I still love the split tone though.  Good job.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2009)

> what is a better way to post photos?


Resize them and save a copy for web viewing.  
Monitor resolution is usually about 72 pixels per inch, so 800 pixels wide would fit nicely on most people monitors.  The one I checked of yours was 3888 pixels wide...great for printing by way too big for monitor viewing.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2009)

Not too bad, I like what you have done here.  I don't mind the B&W at all.

I do think that it would help to do a bit of touch up, especially on the skin.  Pretty much every professionally published shot of a model will have skin work done to it, so I don't think that it's out of line to apply some here.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi PDX.

I see that you are open to edit, so I did my own take.  I hope you find this helpful.





Basically, all I did was to remove some imperfections, play with curves, and that kind of thing.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Dec 28, 2009)

Would you share your trick to create these borders? I typically don't like borders but upon occasion I'll use them. 

I like these borders. 

BTW, I like this set. Love the last one. Although I agree, they need some touching up.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

That first photo is amazingly sexy.  I love it and would buy it.


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 29, 2009)

Love love love the very first one (the one on the left of the double pic).
The second link is so unflattering of her breasts. The looks saggy and flat and don't match her beautiful smile. But whatever. 
Again, the first is stunning.


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

wow.. what a big picture... lol..

use high heel will make that photo more like-able..


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like the first one.  Great work.

The other two are not bad, but I don't find them near as interesting as the first one...




Nikkor said:


> the WB seemed really off and everything seemed grainy.



Really?  The WB seemed off, on a B&W photo?  I didn't think that was even possible.

EDIT

After a second and third look...the first one ****ING ROCKS!  LOL.  I love it.
If you were selling prints, I'd buy one.  Right now.

Edit, again

Nominated for photo of the month.


----------

